# Vujanic



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Here barely gets any burn with the Yugoslavian team. If he was good he would get some PT dont you think? What a stupid pick by Layden:upset:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

As we have learned in the past,any pick by Layden is STUPID...Why not pick a kid like Jamal Sampson or lonnie baxter and see what they have..


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> As we have learned in the past,any pick by Layden is STUPID...Why not pick a kid like Jamal Sampson or lonnie baxter and see what they have..


Exactly. Those guys are tall and have size and that is what we need the most. We already drafted a PG prospect in Williams so why draft another PG prospect when you can draft a C or PF prospect?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Vuljanic doesn't get time because he is playing behind Marko Jaric who is the best point guard in euro b-ball(soon to be a point guard on the l.a. clips)

though in his limited min. he said to be doing fine


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

European teams follow a pecking order and the younger guys no matter how talented ride the pine until it's there turn it's that simple. Denvers pick Skita only played 10-15 minutes a game for his team but went very high in the draft. Milos Vujanic is a solid player whether he will be an NBA All-Star is unknown but he will be a serviceable productive player.:yes:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Not only was Skeeta a back-up, but the person who was in front of him, Bostjan Nachbar, was drafted 10 picks later.


----------

